
Vesper – HTTP Framework for Unix Shell - chris-rock
https://github.com/chris-rock/vesper
======
petercooper
I think this is pretty neat. My dad is somewhat obsessed about doing
absolutely as much as possible in bash scripts for some reason, so I'll
definitely be passing this to him(!) :)

------
dickeytk
Looks like cgi-bin is making a comeback!

